# Has anyone changed their music in the car theses days?



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I sometimes wonder if immortal technique, Z-ro, and Anti-Flag could be made appropriate? Anyone thoughts?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Those sound appropriate for rideshare.

I remember a long time ago listening to Shellac in the car after a long day of work.






I dare anyone to listen to this while working.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Those sound appropriate for rideshare.
> 
> I remember a long time ago listening to Shellac in the car after a long day of work.
> 
> ...


That will definitely get you a bad rating...


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

five finger death punch rules in my vehicle


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't listen to music with pax in the car. I use a news/traffic station.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> I don't listen to music with pax in the car. I use a news/traffic station.


Uber navigator or waze? j/k....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

XM blend channel. No complaints ever.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Lute Byrt said:


> I sometimes wonder if immortal technique, Z-ro, and Anti-Flag could be made appropriate? Anyone thoughts?


I listen to rush Limbaugh and others on channel 105.9 FM.
Used to put Beyoncé, Madonna, lady Gaga, shakira , Rihanna remix on Friday and Saturday nights for the ladies.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Try this in China town.
.




.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I listen to rush Limbaugh


....as long as you don't believe everything he says and don't mind if the pax ask you to switch to something........less hostile.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> I sometimes wonder if immortal technique, Z-ro, and Anti-Flag could be made appropriate? Anyone thoughts?


PIZZA LOVES ANYTHING I PLAY !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Everyone loves '50s/'60s legend Jackie Wilson.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I did my first UberEats "shift" yesterday, as opposed to the normal UberX I did before the crisis. Amazingly I could have listened to anything I wanted but kept it fairly quiet on the Eagles, like usual, because it's less distracting than something harder.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ....as long as you don't believe everything he says and don't mind if the pax ask you to switch to something........less hostile.


I don't believe everything and I usually put the volume down when I drive a pax or change the station.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I listen to rush Limbaugh and others on channel 105.9 FM.
> Used to put Beyoncé, Madonna, lady Gaga, shakira , Rihanna remix on Friday and Saturday nights for the ladies.


I love Rush, but we don't get him up here unless it's on internet radio.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> PIZZA LOVES ANYTHING I PLAY !


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> I love Rush, but we don't get him up here unless it's on internet radio.


I have been listening to Rush recently while telecommuting, not because I agree with everything he says, but because he can be pretty entertaining and he may not be here much longer.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

I was driving XL and lux only and got really tired of XL pax wanting to have a mobile partymobile
transport them from one bar to the next. Pax would occasionally get very deranged if I declined their request to turn on the radio or crank the volume so I came up with a solution that was can't miss. I set the clock back 8 hours and told the front seat pax the speakers were blown out at the
start of my shift, the radio was toast and always blamed the other company. This always drew a sympathetic ear, front seat pax would explain the situation and the rest of the group would become very supportive. The radio would magically turn on as soon as the pax left the vehicle and then magically turn off at the next pickup.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

This, on repeat:


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I don't listen to music with pax in the car. I use a news/traffic station.


That's fine, if that's what you want to listen to. If you want to listen to music, though, then don't deny yourself on the pax behalf. They aren't worth it.










Personally, I've been playing the new Jimmy Buffet album on loop most days.










If a pax doesn't like Jimmy Buffet, it's no concern of mine &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; Many get in with headphones on anyway.


----------



## Padre Orso (Jul 8, 2020)

XM Chill for urban vibe, evenings and "younger" persons.
XM Spa for morning, nature and day vibes and "older" persons


----------

